# Cool season weed in TTTF reno



## Big Boy Stan (Aug 27, 2020)

My one month old reno seems to be going well and grown in think but I am getting a bunch of this week pooping up through out. Can anyone help me identify it. Does it go away with winter? Thanks for any help.


----------

